# is this why motorhomes are unwelcome



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

in answer to an earlier query about councils etc. banning motorhomes here is maybe an reason.on the way to fort william for weekly shop using our camper i passed loch linnie picnic area which has height barriers.outside the barriers is parked a vw camper"it could have got under barrier"tables and chairs out and sat. dish assembled.
when i got to morrisons the parking area very busy,came across this van taking up 4 spaces.at least it was a rental but to general public looking for parking to go shopping its just another selfish motorhomer lookin after no.1. they dont know most of us are considerate people.
jim m


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh Dear, I regularly take up 4 spaces when I shop unless there is a place where I can overhang grass then I only take up two.
I do try to park away from the shop where its less busy.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I do if I need to as well but if a car park was busy I wouldn't try to go into it in the first place. I don't think I inconvenience anyone if I take up several spaces at the edge of a half empty car park, Alan.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

that's terrible, especially as Morrisons Ft W has got a large oversize vehicle park behind the building


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's not good because of the over-sized spaces at that site.

However my van has to take 4 spaces...albeit I'd generally use 4 in a square rather than a row. It I park in a space conventionally, it will overhang to the space behind, and the van's wide enough that it'll occupy the adjacent spaces. So from that standpoint although the hirer's approach in the photo is perhaps a bit more obvious, they're only taking the overall space that I'd do in that situation.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Some car park ticket pricing boards explain you can cover more than one space if you have a trailer etc, and you buy an appropriate ticket for each space you fill.

If I can find a space that our overhang can cover a hedge/verge etc then we can only take up one space. Taking up four seems a bit OTT to me but I've never driven a properly big van.

Personally I don't think selfish comes into it if you park considerately. Everyone needs to park somewhere wether for shopping, walking on the beach, whatever. Not outside my house? Why not? Parking overnight yes, living there then no.

The barriers and "no motorhome" parking signs ought to be banned in my view. One motorhome might take up several spaces, but also might have more than one person in it. Should cars with only one person be banned too? No overnight sleeping should be enforced if theres a problem, but preventing a motorhome visiting an area ever is surely getting a bit too much? Why do we (motorhomers) tolerate it?

Jason


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Provision for parking Motorhomes whether shopping or viewing the town or countryside should be made available to all , but in saying that I have come across many height barriers which blocked my accessand it makes you a little annoyed , but in the seaside town we live in only in this last 2 weeks have I realised why the barriers are there , the other side of town near where my son lives the carpark has no barrier and being ajoined to the beach Motorhomrs park for the day there top up their water tanks and use the the public toilelts to empty their toilets ( no problem ) and should not stay the night.
The problem is if you can park their so can the Travellers I call them "Didicoys ", 6 caravans and men with white vans on a small carpark, what happens ? it has taken a weeks or so to hand then a "7 day Notice " to leave by the council ( incidently they had just been moved from another carpark with no barrier ) which has now happened rubbish is left . next I expect the barriers to go up unfortunately .

Tony A.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Ft William Morrisons car park has a seperate parking area behind building for motorhomes, caravans, trailers and HGV's.

Some people obviously drive around with their eyes shut!!!!

I usually use Tesco and have had no adverse comment about parking away from store in quiet bit of car park. I suspect most retailers wouldn't mind taking up the space as they do want your custom.

:?


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

My van also takes up 4 spaces but we tend to park as far away from the store as possible , unless very empty .

Rob.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If using multiple spaces, I always stay with the van in case I have to move it.

It gets me out of shopping which is a big bonus. :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


tony50 said:


> The problem is if you can park their so can the Travellers
> 
> Tony A.


Don't you think something needs changing to deal with travellers more effectively when they're a problem rather than banning everyone?

Jason


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> snipped
> 
> 
> tony50 said:
> ...


YES....!!!!

But what.?

Ray.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> snipped
> 
> 
> tony50 said:
> ...


Yes I do ,but, how you do that I don't know , If you had a coin operated Barrier you would penalise those who don't cause a problem and also we welcome holiday makers .

Tony A.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The only time a camp has been made up near me in the last 7ish years they were moved on in about a week. Does one instance in that time need to be closed off to all vehicles?

It will only take a few travellers with pop top caravans to make a mockery of barriers anyhow!


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Be aware when using the parking beyond Morrisons at Ft William that you must use the designated marked motorhome/caravan area and buy the correct ticket as i just managed to move into a space before the local jobs worth :evil: came and booked a car for being in the motorhome section and a motorhome for being in the coaches section.


----------

